# PC game from Amazon, corrupted disc, how to return?



## treelover (Dec 21, 2011)

Just purchased Arkham City from Amazon, but the disc is defective, crc's when using disk checker, but Amazon says no returns if opened, is this legal? the disc is useless now, can't install the game, etc, there is also no instructions/manual where it says to return disc.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2011)

Contact Amazon???


----------



## treelover (Dec 21, 2011)

just wondered what people experiences on here are, its pretty crap imo, manuals used to give an address where the disc could be replaced.

Oh, i can't afford to lose 25 quid, last time I buy a full price game


----------



## treelover (Dec 21, 2011)

'Any CD, DVD, VHS tape, software, video game, cassette tape, or vinyl record that has been opened (taken out of its plastic wrap): 50% of item's price. '

Found this, how can they get away with this is the disc is defective?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2011)

i've returned defective dvds to amazon before after opening the package without any trouble and if you go to 'my account' on amazon and start the return process it will be fine

it's really not all that difficult, treelover, and i'm sure it's within your capabilities.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2011)

treelover said:


> 'Any CD, DVD, VHS tape, software, video game, cassette tape, or vinyl record that has been opened (taken out of its plastic wrap): 50% of item's price. '
> 
> Found this, how can they get away with this is the disc is defective?



They can't, and I doubt they try. That paragraph is about changing your mind, not when the item's faulty. Call them - bet they'll send a replacement with no quibbling.


----------



## treelover (Dec 21, 2011)

God you are a patronising twat PM...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2011)

treelover said:


> God you are a patronising twat PM...


don't make me regret my words about your capabilities.


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 21, 2011)

treelover said:


> God you are a patronising twat PM...


And you're coming across as a wee bit dense.  Just return it ffs!


----------



## treelover (Dec 21, 2011)

I was concerned about it being opened..

anyway there are loads of issues with the BAC PC version, this is another of them, never had a full price game where the disc is defective...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2011)

lighterthief said:


> And you're coming across as a wee bit dense. Just return it ffs!


he isn't just coming across as a wee bit dense.


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2011)

whats your problem, PM, this is the gaming forum, not politics, bog off!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2011)

treelover said:


> whats your problem, PM, this is the gaming forum, not politics, bog off!


i think lighterthief had in mind something more witty and in the way of a put-down.

good luck returning your game


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2011)

You are entitled to return a defective item for replacement regardless of any "returns policy" that the retailer may have in place - that is for if you change your mind about a purchase, and should contain the words "this does not affect your statutory rights" or something to that effect - the right to return a defective item IS a statutory right, regardless of their other returns policies.


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks for that, wanted to play the bloody game this xmas, should have got it on steam, cheaper now as well...


----------



## scifisam (Dec 22, 2011)

treelover said:


> thanks for that, wanted to play the bloody game this xmas, should have got it on steam, cheaper now as well...



Was my post invisible then? If you phone them,they'll send a new disc out straight away and you probably will get it in time for Christmas. I'm sure playing the game will be more fun than complaining about Amazon's customer service when you haven't even contacted them.


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2011)

they say they don't send out replacements till they receieve the defective goods

and i was acknowledging all help inc yours...


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 22, 2011)

I just returned a mp3 player to amazon. they sent the replacement out by 1st class post as soon as I reported the problem, giving me a month to return the faulty one. Is it different for games


----------



## scifisam (Dec 22, 2011)

treelover said:


> they say they don't send out replacements till they receieve the defective goods
> 
> and i was acknowledging all help inc yours...



Huh, that's unusual for them.


----------



## grit (Dec 22, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> I just returned a mp3 player to amazon. they sent the replacement out by 1st class post as soon as I reported the problem, giving me a month to return the faulty one. Is it different for games



Yes, mainly due to piracy.


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2011)

They are replacing it, it was 25 pounds a lot of money for me, i am still concerned they will find nowt wrong with it and bill me for the mailing, etc...


----------



## grit (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm really confused now, did it report a successful installation


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2011)

It finally installed, I installed it using the windows installer, not the setup.exe, it took many hours, then crashed on the intro, repair is taking several hours using the on disc facility, not good enough, no other game I've bought has had so many issues.

the disc also only reads at 2x, its corrupt


----------



## grit (Dec 22, 2011)

treelover said:


> It finally installed, I installed it using the windows installer, not the setup.exe, it took many hours, then crashed on the intro, repair is taking several hours using the on disc facility, not good enough, no other game I've bought has had so many issues.
> 
> the disc also only reads at 2x, its corrupt



Just sounds like a bit of bad luck tbh, it happens. Producing so many discs in those duplication plants, there are always a few duds.

Any particular reason you didnt buy on steam? Its 20 quid IIRC.


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2011)

missed it by one day, damn!


----------



## TopCat (Jan 5, 2012)

treelover said:


> God you are a patronising twat PM...


I love him for it.


----------

